# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  MiniDrones, Parrot SA, Paris, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Parrot SA

Parrot Swing, hybrid minidrone

Parrot Mambo, minidrone quadcopter

Parrot MiniDrone Rolling Spider

Parrot MiniDrones Jumping Sumo

"A new generation of MiniDrones is coming!"

June 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Parrot expands Minidrone collection with five new models

Published on Jun 23, 2015




> New quadcopters and two-wheeled rovers are joined by a hydrofoil for fun on the water.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot MiniDrones - Jumping Night

Published on Jun 23, 2015




> Plunge into the era of connected toys with the second generation of Parrot Minidrones. Our advanced, miniaturized robots are piloted with a smartphone or a tablet via the free piloting app, FreeFlight 3.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot MiniDrones - Jumping Race

Published on Jun 23, 2015




> Plunge into the era of connected toys with the second generation of Parrot Minidrones. Our advanced, miniaturized robots are piloted with a smartphone or a tablet via the free piloting app, FreeFlight 3.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot MiniDrones - Airborne Night

Published on Jun 23, 2015




> Plunge into the era of connected toys with the second generation of Parrot Minidrones. Our advanced, miniaturized robots are piloted with a smartphone or a tablet via the free piloting app, FreeFlight 3.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot MiniDrones - Hydrofoil

Published on Jun 23, 2015




> Plunge into the era of connected toys with the second generation of Parrot Minidrones. Our advanced, miniaturized robots are piloted with a smartphone or a tablet via the free piloting app, FreeFlight 3.

----------


## Airicist

A Look at Parrot's New MiniDrone Lineup

Published on Jun 26, 2015




> Recently Parrot demoed their newest MiniDrone lineup set to go on sale this Fall. These tiny drones have 3 different versions - the Jumping Race Drones, the Airborne Cargo Drones (both with night versions) as well as the Hydrofoil Drone. With a three-tier focus on land, sea and air, it looks like Parrot wants to rule consumer space when it comes to families and children.
> 
> Read full article:
> "Parrot Unveils 13 New Minidrones That Jump And Glide For Under $189"
> 
> by Christine Magee 
> June 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Hydrofoil: Parrot's New Mini-Drone Flys and Sails

Published on Jun 30, 2015




> Watch Parrot's new robot zig-zag back and forth in this rooftop pool. 
> Read more:
> "Parrot Unveils a Hydrofoil Drone"
> 
> by Stephen Cass
> June 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Parrot MiniDrones Hydrofoil

Published on Jul 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Best of MiniDrones and pets

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> When the Minidrones meet their furry friends: endless possibilities!
> Play catch the ball or... catch the drone!

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Minidrones - Hydrofoil - Tutorial #1 : Setup

Published on Sep 15, 2015




> Hydrofoil Drone: The hybrid robots uniting water and air
> 
> Once the engines are on, the upper part of the Hydrofoil positions perpendicularly to the nautical structure. Thanks to the four propellers of the Minidrone, it glides through the water and stays about 2 inches above the surface with amazing stability and agility. As the water resistance is reduced, it can reach the maximum speed of 5.4 knots (6 mph) and turn in a flash without capsizing. The Hydrofoils can be separated from their nautical structure in order to fly through the air and do breathtaking aerial acrobatics!

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 15, 2015




> The Jumping Drones
> These super rovers roll, rush, zigzag, take turns at 90° and jump up to 80cm in height and length! They can see, listen and talk for you thanks to an embedded wide angle camera, microphone and speaker. 
> - The ‘Night’ are robots equipped with two powerfull LEDs with adjustable intensity to illuminate the dark.
> - The ‘Race’ are racing cars capable of travelling at 13km/h in bursts of intense speed!

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Minidrones - Jumping - Tutorial #2: Piloting

Published on Sep 15, 2015




> The Jumping Drones
> These super rovers roll, rush, zigzag, take turns at 90° and jump up to 80cm in height and length! They can see, listen and talk for you thanks to an embedded wide angle camera, microphone and speaker. 
> - The ‘Night’ are robots equipped with two powerfull LEDs with adjustable intensity to illuminate the dark.
> - The ‘Race’ are racing cars capable of travelling at 13km/h in bursts of intense speed!

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Minidrones - Jumping - Tutorial #3: Tips & Tricks

Published on Sep 15, 2015




> The Jumping Drones
> These super rovers roll, rush, zigzag, take turns at 90° and jump up to 80cm in height and length! They can see, listen and talk for you thanks to an embedded wide angle camera, microphone and speaker. 
> - The ‘Night’ are robots equipped with two powerfull LEDs with adjustable intensity to illuminate the dark.
> - The ‘Race’ are racing cars capable of travelling at 13km/h in bursts of intense speed!

----------


## Airicist

Watch Parrot Minidrones Jailbreak!

Published on Oct 6, 2015




> 5 days of shooting, 40 Minidrones acting, 10 pilots at the same time and a dedicated pool involved in the making of this video.
> A custom made engineered magic carpet has been created to insure Minidrones are flying, jumping and rolling in sync!
> Watch Parrot Minidrones Jailbreak, only at the end will you know whether they made it or not!

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Minidrones The Duel - TV commercial 20 seconds

Published on Dec 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Minidrones - Hydrofoil - Swimming Pool Race!

Published on Dec 11, 2015

----------

